
Samsung farms out more phones to fend off rivals - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-samsung-elec-china-focus/made-in-china-samsung-farms-out-more-phones-to-fend-off-rivals-idUSKBN1XR0TJ
======
tooltalk
[http://en.thelec.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=350](http://en.thelec.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=350)

